# Reynolds DV46 Clinchers Review?



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess I should of posted this question first before I committed to buying them, but just yesterday I placed an order for a set of Reynolds DV46C. They retail like $2,249 but I scored a great deal on a 2008 set through a friend of a friend that deals wheels. Couldnt pass it up.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these wheels? Any reviews? About two months ago I bought a pair of 2008 Zipp 303 Tubulars and love the ride and aero they provide so much that I want to use them all the time. Hence that's when the Reynolds DV46C came to mind. It's a clincher so. Anyway, I'd appreciate any input if any of you ride these wheels. Mine should be arriving in about a week.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I spent most of last year racing and training on tha Reynolds Stratus clinchers. Got them new for $1000.

A few problems with spokes breaking but other than that they proved to be great. I would switch back to Ksyriums or Open Pro's if it was raining as braking in the wet was sketchy even with the SwissStop yellows.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone has a big hard-on for them...except me.

I rode mine exactly two times and sold them. They are light and relatively aero, but they just didn't seem to hold speed very wheel and they were nowehere nearly as stiff as Carbones or Zipps.

The first time I stood to jamb up a short climb on them, I thought my frame was broken...just not stiff enough for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

RioFastRacer, I have a set on the way as well. I will check back after I have a chance to put a few miles on them.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. I will see how they feel and perform when I get them. Yes, kytyree I would like to hear your input on your first couple of rides on them.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

backinthesaddle said:


> Everyone has a big hard-on for them...except me.
> 
> I rode mine exactly two times and sold them. They are light and relatively aero, but they just didn't seem to hold speed very wheel and they were nowehere nearly as stiff as Carbones or Zipps.
> 
> The first time I stood to jamb up a short climb on them, I thought my frame was broken...just not stiff enough for me.


How could you tell they weren't stiff? Did you happen to know that Mavic did a study and found that riders could not reliably tell whether the wheels they were on were stiff or not. Hmmmm. I'll bet that Mavic just used riders that didn't know what they were talkin' about and didn't have the miles of racing and riding that informed riders have.....hmmm........


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Stiffness seems to be an issue for some people and not others. I weigh ~165 lbs and haven't noticed anything flexing enough to be a bother. If your brakes are rubbing on the rims, the first thing I'd suggest is opening them up a little. If they lock up when you pull the lever to the handlebar, then they are just right...

One thing I will say about Reynolds is that they seem to have the carbon rim QC down pretty well and they are durable too... even the clinchers.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

rruff said:


> Stiffness seems to be an issue for some people and not others. I weigh ~165 lbs and haven't noticed anything flexing enough to be a bother. If your brakes are rubbing on the rims, the first thing I'd suggest is opening them up a little. If they lock up when you pull the lever to the handlebar, then they are just right...
> 
> One thing I will say about Reynolds is that they seem to have the carbon rim QC down pretty well and they are durable too... even the clinchers.


I think what you mean is the perception of stiffness is important to some people, even though, according to Mavic's study, wheel stiffness can't be reliably qualified on a bike ride. By "reliably," I'm going to assume that their testers did no better than if they had just guessed.

Reynolds does make tough wheels. You be right about that.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Forrest Root said:


> How could you tell they weren't stiff? Did you happen to know that Mavic did a study and found that riders could not reliably tell whether the wheels they were on were stiff or not. Hmmmm. I'll bet that Mavic just used riders that didn't know what they were talkin' about and didn't have the miles of racing and riding that informed riders have.....hmmm........


Chris Horner rode them for several years, although he was usually on the tubular version which is nontheless the same stiffness as the clincher version, and he had no problems with them. I think lots of guys have overactive imaginations regarding wheel and particularly frame stiffness or perceived stiffness or just enjoy posting imagined nonsense.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

I find that somewhat flexy rear wheels track better in rough corners (where you need good tracking) and laterally stiff wheels are terribe in bumpy corners.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Where I notice stiff wheels is my back.

The durability of the DV46's sounds very good to me, certainly one of the reasons I was interested in them. And I wanted a wheel I could ride pretty regular so the clinchers made sense. I have several sets of tubulars and I like them, and while I don't mind gluing a few, a few is enough.

I have ridden 404 tubulars and liked them, nice ride, real light and braked pretty good. But I just can't wrap my mind around their clinchers. I am sure they ride well, are aero and everything else but that is so much money to pay for that extra rotating weight from the alloy rim. But only my opinion.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Some say they can feel the difference between a stiff and a 'soft' wheel, some say they can't. Here's a true story:
Our club raced an event yesterday. One of our bigger and stronger riders was running a new set of DV46T wheels, the tubular/sew-up version of the DV46C. During warm up he said the bike felt a little less stable when standing on the cranks. Next thing we heard when he mashed the cranks was the rear derailer rubbing the spokes. It wasn't much, but it was audible. Never happened on his aero clincher 404s or Kysrium ESs. Fortunately one of our club is a mechanic who made a quick adjustment to move the derailer slightly ourtboard. Again, this is a big, powerful rider. As it turned out he loves the wheels and will now race on nothing but tubulars. As for the argument on can you feel the difference? It depends. He sure does, and he and I heard the audible proof to back up his perception of bike movement under power. What's important to him is that it didn't change his opinion of the wheels one bit. They're fast wheels and he loves 'em.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

ummmmm im prety sure no wheel can twist so much as to hit the derailler. is he following the rider weight limit of the wheels?


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Like I said, we seen it and heard it, Aidan. I've no reason to make this stuff up. He's about 205~210# and strong as Hell. Again, nothing against the wheels. He loves 'em.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

If adjusting the rear mech fixed the problem then the limit screw was in the wrong place. It might not have happened to the rider before due to a difference between the wheels he normally rides and the DV46's. I am pretty sure any wheel that flexes enough to impact a properly adjusted derailleur would be unrideable, for one I would imagine it would also impact the brake shoes constantly unless they were adjusted so wide as to also be unusable.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've head rear wheels whose spokes would hit the derallieur only when I stood on the pedals, riding up a steep climb. Not when seated and using the big cog, just when standing. Wheel flex does happen.

I've had wheels that flex enough to hit the brake blocks too. At 143 lbs I am no where near any wheels weight limits.

That said, the deeper aero section wheels usually flex less. I have a set of wheels using DV46C rims on order. I'm hoping that they'll be stiff. I spec'd a 20h front and 24h rear to make sure. Most prebuilt DV46s seem to be 16h front / 20h rear, which would be less stiff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

But he said that adjusting the derailleur was the fix. Seems to me that given everything was in its proper position initially, a wheel flexing enough to hit the derailleur would have also been rubbing the brakes and thus both would have needed adjustment not just the derailleur.

And I agree that deep carbon wheels should not flex like that, though the spokes/build also contribute.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ive heard literally dozens of riders have derails hit the spokes out of the saddle on climbs. Every type of wheel imaginable. Its just the adjustsment screw being too loose.

Most recently was last weekend...Mavic Ksyrium SL, Campy (wider body than shimano hurts) Dude weighed 150lb max. I checked his derail, and it was just a hair too loose. 

No biggie, happens all the time.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, when the spokes touched the derailer he was out of the saddle smashing the pedals. He didn't mention the brake dragging, but maybe he runs the rear caliper w/greater clearance than most. Either it didn't rub or if it did he rode around it. Looking at his results yesterday the flexing didn't slow him down. 
Obviously the difference w/the derailer rubbing is in the wheels, as his other wheel sets never touched the derailer. No big deal. After the derailer was adjusted the problem was solved. 
Again, none of this is criticism of these wheels. My friend loves them. Super light and responsive he says. After pulling about 4 miles into a headwind in yesterday's race, he says this is the best wheel and tire combo he's ridden yet. He can't say how much of that was due to the wheel or the tubular/sew-up tires, but he doesn't care. They just work.
I just wanted to point that some people do notice wheel flex more than others, and that he actually felt it before hearing the derailer-spoke rubbing. The flex isn't good or bad, it's just there.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Interesting stuff. The pair that I have coming are 16/20 spoke count. That is what they recommended for me. I weigh 158-161 lbs. I'm gonna run Schwalbe Stelvio Light tires on the DV46C's. I hope that's the right spoke count for me. I'll post later when I get them late this week and ride them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes it obviously was the wheels (or some part of them), but still not necessarily due to flexing, the hub is not always the same place in relation to the rim in two different wheels. If the dish was out (one option of a couple) to the drive side then the spokes would be closer to the mech.

Another question would be could the rider still shift into his largest cog after the limit screw was adjusted? If so then either the limit screw was in the wrong place to start with or that large cog wasn't in the same place in relation to the mech that it was on the previous wheel.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

But again, it only rubbed when he was out of the saddle and mashing the pedal. At no other time did it rub. So, either the wheel is flexing under torque just enough to allow contact, or for some odd reason the derailer was moving inboard under torque. Not likely, as that part of the derailer doesn't see the torque, and in the front big ring and 23 cog of the cassette the chain is pulling the derailer away from the wheel anyway. And even if we presume it was happening, this would still be the case w/the other wheel sets, though they still didn't rub. Yes, he could still use the entire range on his 11-23 DA cassette (Same cassette on his Zipp 404).
Rio, With you weighing about 45~50# less than my linebacker-sized friend, you should notice the lighter wheels even more I would think. You made a great choice. They are a sweet set of wheels. I'm considering a set too, but can't talk myself into spending the $$$ yet.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the inspiring word of confidence Ronman. I hope the wheels rock. Nothing feels worse than spending some good coin on something and then hearing bad reviews about them. I should of done what normal people do: Research, Review ask questions. I just somewhat blindly bought them cuz I needed to make a decision there and now through my friend to get the price I got on them.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope you enjoy your new wheels and I would like to hear a review after you ride them a little. I too have heard very good things about Reynolds wheels and, in general, I love their products (I have a stem and carbon bar from them). 

I was thinking of getting a set of MV 32 or DV 46 tubulars (or whatever they call them now), but in the end, I got some Zipp 303 tubulars.....mostly due to the slight weight advantage they had. I love my Zipps so much that I hate taking them off to put my clincher/trainers on. Consequently, I am thinking of getting a set of the DV 46 clinchers to ride every day and still get the aero benefits and a respectable weight.

The only think that annoys me about Reynolds is that I always hear of people getting them for 1000$ or so. I don't have any "inside" connections and I certainly haven't been able to find brand new ones for that price (even on ebay). Whoever is buying them for a great price, can you please reveal your source? I would definitely pull the trigger if I could get them for around 1000$, but >2000$...........eh, no thanks.

As a side note, I have been reading good things about Edge rims on another forum. They make full carbon clinchers that look a lot like the Reynolds. I don't think these rims are widely available for sale yet though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

But is the dish of both wheels the same? Meaning was the 23 in the exact same place on both wheels? I wouldn't have expected anyone to measure them both, but I am saying unless the dish was checked on both wheels you don't know if the cassette was in the same place or not.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

RioFastRacer said:


> I guess I should of posted this question first before I committed to buying them, but just yesterday I placed an order for a set of Reynolds DV46C. They retail like $2,249 but I scored a great deal on a 2008 set through a friend of a friend that deals wheels. Couldnt pass it up.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these wheels? Any reviews? About two months ago I bought a pair of 2008 Zipp 303 Tubulars and love the ride and aero they provide so much that I want to use them all the time. Hence that's when the Reynolds DV46C came to mind. It's a clincher so. Anyway, I'd appreciate any input if any of you ride these wheels. Mine should be arriving in about a week.


I had a set and loved everything about the wheels.
It held the speed very well at 25 mph+, great looks and the customer service was excellent.
I just sold it to help pay for my wife's medical bill but if I have to do it again, I'll definitely buy them again except I'd buy them 20/24 not 16/20.
I also had a set of Zipp 303 (and sold them as well) and they were very nice as well.
I'm pretty easy on equipment and the durability for both of them haven't been any issue for me.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

cotocalicyclist, I too own the Zipp 303 Tubulars. I hear you man....I LOVE THOSE WHEELS. I run Veloflex Carbon Tubular tires on them at 140 psi and the ride is amazing. That is why I bought on DV46C b/c I love the Zipps so much but don't want to be on tubies all the time. So I was hoping the DV46C can perform like that but with the convenience of clincher. We will see. I will upate you later when I get some miles on them.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Ha, that is funny because I also have mine set up with Veloflex Carbons. Those are some great tires. :thumbsup: 

Good luck and definitely give us your thoughts on the Reynolds.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, I finally made my choice and ordered my DV46T today from my friend who owens a LBS to build my dream bike.Originaly I wanted to go with the clinchers but since I rode 6000km last year without any single flat and my friend showed me how easy replacing tubulars is in case of a flat tire I did change my mind and Reynolds shipped my wheels today.The tubulars are $400 cheaper then the clinchers and almost 200gr lighter..I know the tires are more expensive but from what I heard tubulars will make a big difference.I am about 145lbs but still went with the 20/24 spoke options even the 16/20 would have been ok for my weight.
By the way, I also ordered my Pinarello Prince frame,Campy Record group 08, Ritchey Carbon Stem and Streem carbon Handelbar,Look Carbon titanium paddels,Fizik CX carbon saddle today.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow Frankie....Prince!! Now that is going to be a serious machine. I'm setting mine up on a Tarmac SL2....should be getting the module in by the end of this month ( i hope ).


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Frankie13 said:


> By the way, I also ordered my Pinarello Prince frame,Campy Record group 08, Ritchey Carbon Stem and Streem carbon Handelbar,Look Carbon titanium paddels,Fizik CX carbon saddle today.


Sounds sweet! Looking forward to pics of the new build.

I have DV46C's with a 16/20 spoke count on my Pinarello Dogma. I weigh between 175lbs (79.4kgs) to 185lbs (83.9kgs) depending on the season. Although I was at first worried about the spoke count, I have never felt any lateral flex on the wheels. My brake calipers have very little tolerance so if the wheels flexed I would hear them or at least feel some drag. 

With that said, I also wrote to Reynolds about my concerns of failure but they replied that the I don't have anything to worry about it.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

This is going to be my dream bike with no compromises about the parts I will use.I just hope I will be happy with going tubular instead of clinchers,but I trust my friend and it was very easy to put tubulars on today when he did let me try before I changed my mind and we called Reynolds again after we already ordered the clincher version.I will post pics after we will have put the bike together.I will post them here in this wheel and tire section.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Frankie,

Sounds like a sweet build. Would love to see a pic when you are done.

Don't sweat the tubular switch too much. A few suggestions if you plan on riding tubulars while training.

1) buy a good tubular tire with a reputation for low #'s of flats..... as you probably noticed, RioFastRacer and I both like Veloflex Carbons and I have never had a flat with these particular tires.

2) carry a can of Vittoria Pitstop, small and light

3) Carry a super-light spare like a Tufo Jet 160, not much bigger than a heavy butyl tube.

Enjoy the bike.


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

Ronman said:


> Some say they can feel the difference between a stiff and a 'soft' wheel, some say they can't. Here's a true story:
> Our club raced an event yesterday. One of our bigger and stronger riders was running a new set of DV46T wheels, the tubular/sew-up version of the DV46C. During warm up he said the bike felt a little less stable when standing on the cranks. Next thing we heard when he mashed the cranks was the rear derailer rubbing the spokes. It wasn't much, but it was audible. Never happened on his aero clincher 404s or Kysrium ESs. Fortunately one of our club is a mechanic who made a quick adjustment to move the derailer slightly ourtboard. Again, this is a big, powerful rider. As it turned out he loves the wheels and will now race on nothing but tubulars. As for the argument on can you feel the difference? It depends. He sure does, and he and I heard the audible proof to back up his perception of bike movement under power. What's important to him is that it didn't change his opinion of the wheels one bit. They're fast wheels and he loves 'em.


doesn't mean much. with my DV46s, i had to do the same cause the spokes run farther outboard


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

BTW, lateral flex is not a bad thing. it keeps you from scrubbing the rear wheel sideways and throwing away energy. the wheel stores energy as a spring and unloads it at the end of the stroke.

you should have known


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

We went with schwalbe tubulars, that's what my invoice showed.I will have to see which of schwalbes tubular this is.Thanks for the tips and I'm sure I will enjoy it.Keep you all postet with pics asap.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Schwalbe makes an awesome clincher. I'm gonna use Stelvio Light on my clinchers and also ordered a pair of Ultremo from Schwalbe. Both of those puppies can take 145psi. That's great for a clincher since the Reynolds DV46C can take upto 150psi. I plan to try the clinchers at 140psi. I havent tried the Schwalbe tubulars but I really like the Veloflex Carbon tubies. Has great feel and it is one fast tubie!!!


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

The wheels arrived. Put on the Schwalbe Stelvio Light. Pumped them up to 140 psi. Went for a fast ride. I'll spare you all the stiff, snapping, accelerate well, etc jargon. The wheels freaking ROCK. Period!! I love them. I'm glad I've found a set to complement my Zipp 303 tubulars!! No more switching brake pads. Not that that was the reason for the Reynolds DV46C.....but just another perk.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

The brake pads included with the DV46C or T, will they fit on the campy record brakes?


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Frankie, they will send you Shimano or Campy specific brake pads. Depending on what wheel you ordered. So you are covered!! They will send you SwissStop Yellow or Green for either Shimano or Campy. Those pads are awesome. You are good to go!!


----------

